# Someone got banned last night, make sure it doesnt happen to you...



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's in the rules. And over the last few months I have posted Warning, after warning, after warning in the classifieds section reminding everyone NOT to reply to a thread unless you are interested in buying. I've threatened to ban the next person doing it every time and I've obviously been VERY lenient b/c I havent banned anyone (just keep posting warnings) and a few people just keep ignoring those warnings. So last night after I once again cut some slack and just deleted a reply instead of banning the person, when they decided to re-post the reply, I had had enough. He is now banned for 2 weeks....

So when I say the next person, I mean the next person. I thought w/ my reputation (haha...) I could bluff and not have to actually ban someone but it must not have worked. So, dont be next. Please. Honestly I dont like banning REAL members (spammers, yeah, it's fun) but not ya'll..........


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

you have to do what you have to do,


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

got my support also


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I noticed it too. I really wanted to say something about it but figured I needed to keep my mouth shut lol. You got my support 100%.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Haha I actually noticed also and was gonna ask you P but some people don't get it if you want to ask the seller a question send a pm jeez


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

well it's mostly the "nice ride" "good luck" "Free bump" kinda stuff...

Then there's the "hey dude why you selling hit me up lets go get a beer friday night" replies.......... 

those are the ones that keep happening. This one poor guy was just in the wrong thread at the wrong time haha, I had to make an example out of someone and well, like I said. wrong place wrong time.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

:ban: Gotta keep em in line!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

and i just noticed my thread also hahaha


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Well you know what, Rules are Rules and if you can't follow them then I dont think you should be alowed on the site. JMO


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

its really a bad idea to be calling out the owner of this forum. it's his house, his rules if u dont like the rules and don't want to follow them we dont want or need u here. there are plenty other places that u will fit in . and i am refering to u 03maxpower


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

:agreed:


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Okay guys I must be one of the dumb ones. Where are these "RULES" located?


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

No even going to lie was going to do this a few days ago. Have to watch out now:greddy2:


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1

Just click Forum and one of the categories is rules.

*IMO*- This thread should be locked before somebody else gets banned... Maybe post up a thread reminder on the top of the site of all the rules? notice i Bolded and underlined IMO...don't hurt me... lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The rules in the classifieds are stickied, and in an announcement at the top, and I occasionally post a thread in there reminding users of the ones most broken. 

And yes this is a public forum in the sense that's it's Open to the public. Just like any store or establishment is open to the public. But if you go in and act a fool and break rules what happens? You get booted. 

It is not a public forum in the sense that you can come in here and act how you want.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

P425 it's not like they do it once and don't do it again, just when they do it and do it again and again and again. There was some one that you deleted there post told the something an then did another thread anyway like be for real man you just told them something lol


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks Jon for not letting this be like HL


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

eagleeye76 said:


> Okay guys I must be one of the dumb ones. Where are these "RULES" located?


Actually the rules that pertain to the banning are here....WTS/WTT
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/announcement.php?f=28


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

just looked at the rules ,seems simple enought to me, an x2 on the hl remark ,nothing like reading a thread you are interested in an haveing to read 2 pages of (your a dum a)responce(well you lick sh--) i have seen this on hl an kr several times an left kr for a yr account of it just went back recently an its still going on there, so come on guys lets all try to keep mimb the absoulute best frigging atv forum on the net, thanks jhon keep up the good work


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> The rules in the classifieds are stickied, and in an announcement at the top, and I occasionally post a thread in there reminding users of the ones most broken.
> 
> And yes this is a public forum in the sense that's it's Open to the public. Just like any store or establishment is open to the public. But if you go in and act a fool and break rules what happens? You get booted.
> 
> It is not a public forum in the sense that you can come in here and act how you want.


I dont act out but at times I call it as I see it and I get banned for it or posts deleted I dont feel im doing anything different than you and if you guys think im here to cause trouble you are way off im here for the same reason you guys are to get great info, help with the little that I know and get the occasinal deal on parts and also get buddies to ride with when in the area thats all

Thanks paul


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

BAN HAMMER! - shiz is fer real yo


* my useless contribution the thread.....


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

bahahahahahahaha....
hsnapkidsanim:

Hey JP are yall gonna try to make the drive to creektoberfest at doles?


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Dumb FB page, 8 likes? 
MUMB << what the heck is MUMB LOL
3 posts? 8 people like it but only one person comments.....that's real support if I ever saw it.


----------

